# I have recovered from this twice, anyone need advice drop me a line.



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone need help i can shed light on what the best thing to do is.


----------



## razec (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi, nice to know you recovered! 

Just 3 questions.

1.How long did it last?

2.What caused it?

3.What did you do to recover?

Thanks


----------



## TulioMcSilver (Apr 3, 2013)

You had existencial crisis too? You have religion now?


----------



## Jojo16 (Sep 1, 2015)

Does the numbness go away, one day will I just snap out of derealization/depersonalization?


----------



## razec (Aug 26, 2015)

louisedge123 said:


> Anyone need help i can shed light on what the best thing to do is.


Thanks for offering advice and and going away!!


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

Tips on overcoming it? It seems impossible. Such a viscous cycle.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Definitely need help. Feel like I'm stuck in this. constant existential thoughts that frighten me. trouble sleeping. trouble dealing with the intrusive thoughts. don't feel like myself anymore. feel like Ive lost my mind and lost control of everything. its so hard to not think about the bad stuff. i was improving greatly but i relapsed 2-3 nights ago. and it's been horrible. i can't help but feel like i have something wrong with my brain. I've had blood work done and it came back normal. but I'm just scared, and afraid to be alone with myself and my thoughts. i can't drive alone, i can't accept feeling normal because it just feels so foreign to me.


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

sorry guys i completely forget about this website sometimes, then i remember and think oh shit i made a post and feel bad then.


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

razec said:


> Hi, nice to know you recovered!
> 
> Just 3 questions.
> 
> ...


i have had it for a year by doing MDMA, smoking weed and drinking a lot. I took my anxiety levels over the edge.
I didnt feel dp'd for about 2 years...
I then had it for about 4 months because i did coke and yet again i was super anxious aorund that period.

I didn't feel DP'd for about 2 years again....

i have it now from MDMA, smoking weed and drinking a lot ....again LOL i don't mind though.

I'm sure we can agree MDMA, along with anxiety creating substances like alcohol and weed definitely all came together to give me DP everytime.

The first year i got DP of course it was new to me, i gave up alcohol, all drugs, cigarettes, junk food...everything bad and starting working out everyday..mostly cardio.
After the year of well pretty much sobriety apart from the occasional one night out, i felt great and probably the best i have ever felt i had lost a shit load of weight without even realising, my clarity and concentration was undescribable, my reputation was A LOT BETTER because of abstaining from alcohol. IT WAS GREAT.

Well the second time round i didn't abstain from alcohol, infact i drunk a lot and was pretty darn DP'd throughout most days but still i realied oh there is the clarity and super contrasted vision coming back i guess it is going...yee then i forgot about it.

This time round i am DP'd right now, but i almost in a way made myself DP'd because it is the only thing that will stop me from drinking every night and puts my life right back on track on the healthy side of things. So yeh call me weird for self inducing it by doing MDMA and smoking weed, but that first year was a true sparkle of a year for me. I came out of it healthy as can be, fit, a really healthy good looking phyique and a just generally a really good person with a good reputation who is driven so... yeeh

could write for a long time.

Get to the gym or outside what ever it may be, get on with life, face your fear....this WILL NOT last. Trust me


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

sydneyarnce said:


> Tips on overcoming it? It seems impossible. Such a viscous cycle.


I was in the visous cycle for a while. The biggest problem i had is when i noticed that i was starting to come out of it i would fear anxiety. I would essentially fear..FEAR. That is a visious cyle that one needs to break and will only do so with failure. All success comes with a dark past. You have to learn to really FEEL the anxiety and not scare away from it, as well as symptoms of DP/DR... it is not easy and it is a process you will fail along the way accept that. I can give you a website that explains really how to beat all anxiety created by yourself andd false danger....http://www.anxietycoach.com/claire-weekes.html

That is essentially all the is to it honestly. Like i aid it takes time and practise but once you have learnt the way you wil be free.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

louisedge123 said:


> This time round i am DP'd right now, but i almost in a way made myself DP'd because it is the only thing that will stop me from drinking every night and puts my life right back on track on the healthy side of things.


arent all the other symptoms a nightmare for you though? dont they affect other areas of your life like work?


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

thyRUY said:


> arent all the other symptoms a nightmare for you though? dont they affect other areas of your life like work?


Well sometimes i think oh my vision is all messed up, but i dunno it almost motivates me. I am a self destructive person because i like having to work my way back up the slope, and in the case of DP i have done it a few times and everytime i found the journey of it was the best thing ever for my overall health including confidence and achievment. It definitely does not affect my work and honestly, it actually motivates me...every time. When i am DP/DR/HPPD free i am completely selfish and i drink everyday A LOT and spend A LOT of money. When i have DP etc. i am healthy, clean, i work harder in my career, i don't spend copious amounts of money and i am a better person in general. So yeh...some might say that is odd wanting that kinda thing but i enjoy the journey..it is a challenge i happily accept.


----------



## EmmaBo (Aug 31, 2016)

How are you now?X


----------

